Ask HN: How do you do your taxes? - serserh
======
unlinked_dll
I do it by hand. It kinda sucks with my money market fund and stock
investments, but I just sit down and go through the worksheet like I'm back in
a 5th grade math class. Takes an hour or two.

That said, the reason I do it by hand is because I'm a petty person and think
our tax system is horribly broken. I refuse to give my money, time, and
information to tax prep software companies or accounting firms that turn my
stress into free money when there are easy solutions to this that we don't
implement because they all lobby against it.

------
dudul
I give all the documents I receive from my bank, 401k, employers, etc etc to
my accountant.

